# What do you guys think?



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

What do you guys know about these 9mm on the 1911 platform. Seems like the best of both worlds, you get the 1911 platform that you can deck out, with the extremely inexpensive 9mm ammunition. Anybody own one and can you say anything about their reliability?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have not seen one of those for a long time!! Who still makes them?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Springfield Armory, Rock River Arms, and I'm not sure if Wilson Combat still does. I always knew they were around, but, until I got really into handgun shooting, I never saw a use. But when you can get a box of ammo for 3 bucks as opposed to 7.50 for .45 ACP, plus, the less recoil, for more accurate shots, and more fun, it seems like an awesome gun.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm not that much of a 9mm guy, but I think the Hawg series from Para-Ordinance looks like a group of really fine pistols.You might want to give 'em a look. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Why would anyone want to destroy the legendary 1911 by chambering it for 9mm?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: oke:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Remington 7400 said:


> Why would anyone want to destroy the legendary 1911 by chambering it for 9mm?


You know, I almost put in my original post, Rem7400, if you want to bash the 9mm, take it somewhere else :lol: . I knew you'd say something. Can anybody give me info regarding them, has anyone shot one? I know 7400, that you think they are for women or pansies, but, not everyone has the option of being able to reload ammo, or to be able to dish out that much money on ammo. Sure 45 ACP isn't the most expensive out there, but it's a lot more expensive than 9mm. If I want stopping power, you can bet I'll grab the 45 if that's what I felt comfortable with. But there is stopping power alone in being able to accurately shoot your gun, shot for shot, and through rapid fire. I'd rather be able to dump five or six in someone with the 9mm, than dump one or two with the 45 ACP. But, who even says I'm going to buy one, and who says it will be used for defence. I'm just asking, in general, what do you guys know about the 1911 9mm.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

dlip

STI also makes various models of 1911's in 9mm. They are a little pricey but are very nice.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*dlip wrote:*


> You know, I almost put in my original post, Rem7400, if you want to bash the 9mm, take it somewhere else . I knew you'd say something. Can anybody give me info regarding them, has anyone shot one? I know 7400, that you think they are for women or pansies, but, not everyone has the option of being able to reload ammo, or to be able to dish out that much money on ammo. Sure 45 ACP isn't the most expensive out there, but it's a lot more expensive than 9mm. If I want stopping power, you can bet I'll grab the 45 if that's what I felt comfortable with. But there is stopping power alone in being able to accurately shoot your gun, shot for shot, and through rapid fire. I'd rather be able to dump five or six in someone with the 9mm, than dump one or two with the 45 ACP. But, who even says I'm going to buy one, and who says it will be used for defence. I'm just asking, in general, what do you guys know about the 1911 9mm.


Well just for the sake of this conversation I will hold my opinion of the 9mm. The 1911 is a wonderful platform, I have never been around one in 9mm, but I'm sure if you are a 9mm fan that the 1911 9mm would be the ultimate.

I can load .45 ACP cheaper than 9mm factory loads. Heck I bought 1000 rounds of brass on ebay for $15.00. I'm casting my own 230 grain lead round nose bullets from wheel weights the local service stations are giving to me. So needless to say all I have in my .45 ammo is the powder and primer. I'm loading my ammo for about $3.00 a box. But if you don't have the ability to do this, 9mm is certiantly cheaper.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't have one in 9mm, but I have shot several 1911's chambered in 38 super to the point of needing total rebuilds. If the 9mm performs and functions well in the 1911 it would be a good one. I know the super is very good.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> can load .45 ACP cheaper than 9mm factory loads. Heck I bought 1000 rounds of brass on ebay for $15.00.


HOLY COW!!! I've got to get into reloading.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Longshot said:


> dlip
> 
> STI also makes various models of 1911's in 9mm. They are a little pricey but are very nice.


Do you have a website link? I'm having trouble finding a direct link.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here it is:

http://www.stiguns.com/

I own the LS40 and have shot the Ranger II in 9mm and both shoot great.


----------



## fireman299 (Jan 12, 2006)

know a guy thats got a colt 1911 9mm think he wants like $600 for it. anybody interested?


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have the Para Ordnance Hi-Cap 9mm with the LDA trigger that is built on the 1911 platform. This is an excellent pistol that has one of the best "safe" trigger systems on the market. It holds 17+1, so you get a lot of bang before you have to reload. Although the trigger pull is an excellent all around deal, I wish that it had a SA option. It is also a very hard magazine to load, it took me several magazines of break in to realize that it accomodated more than 15 rounds. Overall, I would highly recommend this gun as it has proven itself to be very accurate and totally reliable.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I just went to the Para Ordnance site, that company is where it's at. I can remember way back shooting one of the DA .45 ACPs. Those are some smooth guns. Thanks for the info Natemil.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The LDA is pretty cool. If you go back to SA, 9mm, double stack you might as well get a Hi-Power. It's a Browning design - where he cleaned up the 1911 a tad and made his final vote for 9mm over .45. It just seems to have better scale for the 9mm than the 1911. Haven't seen/shot the newer ones or newer variations (DA), but some of the older ones were very nice. Must be a lot of used ones around to try out.

M.


----------

